# wood mudjug



## dalton2323 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm considering building a wood mudjug. It will have to be able to hold liquid (spit) for at least a week or two so I need a wood that will be able to hold the liquid. I want to use a lathe to build it using a buddies for measurements. Right now the wood I have is pine cedar red oak maple and walnut.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Not sure what your question is, but I have a suggestion: Use waterproof glue.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Sounds *********************************** to me.


----------



## dalton2323 (Feb 4, 2014)

The question is what wood to use that will be waterproof. Thanks


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

As far as I know there is none that is waterproof.

Just seal it with something like Gerry said.

And if you can't swallow it don't chew it. Spitting your chew is for girls.


----------



## zazz (Sep 29, 2009)

Gerry, have made many mugs, for Beer Drinkers, none of which will hold hot liquid. try a salad bowl finish on the inside it might work.


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

White oak is what they use in wine a whiskey barrels


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Lignum vitae is waterproof, but a little hard to come by.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

The problem is Woodendeavor that the spit will leak into the wood even just a bit and create a real bad smell eventually and have some bad bacteria problem. 
You wont even be able to get your nose close enough to spit. 
They got rid of this idea a long long time ago because it was causing a health risk. It's just a bad idea especially if your going to let it sit a week or two.


----------



## PaulMiller (Dec 11, 2008)

I think I'd use a metal or glass liner and cover it with wood.


----------



## dalton2323 (Feb 4, 2014)

I was thinking about using never wet on the inside then spraying a rubber spray into it. Or using outside polythene on it and staying that rubber stuff on it


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Are you talking about a spittoon?
There is a reason they started decades ago making those out of brass and stainless. 
That being said, if I was to make a wooden one, the idea about covering the inside in rubber spray is about the best idea I've heard. 
The problem you're going to have is cleaning it. 
I would think it would have to be cleaned periodically to avoid a dangerous level of bacteria growth.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Put some yeast at the bottom of the jug, in two weeks you'll have tabaker-spit wine. Paul has a good idea. Walmart or hobby lobby have glass ware that can go inside. Just need to find the right size glass then hollow the wood to receive it.


----------



## dalton2323 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hahaha very funny guys haha. The mudjug would be one piece and I'll buy the funnel from mudjug. I liked the glass idea but I don't know how it would get inside and then if I drop it the glass would break… I'm afraid that if I drop it the wood will break aswell


----------

